# Got Hit By The Fever Bug



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well I went to the dealer today and traded in the Denali







. I really enjoyed driving the Denali







but it was time.

Picked up an 05 Yukon XL SLT with all the toys. Discovered that we needed a bit more room with the addition of our new dog. Now I cannot wait for spring and start pull'n the old'e Outback around









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor,
Congrats on getting a new TV.
Don't get too close to Mike.
I think he Just over that TV fever








Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Thor,

Congrats on the new TV....you'll really like the extra length. There is lots of room for STUFF.

Happy towing.

Mark


----------



## campnfan (Jan 30, 2005)

Must be Spring Fever in the air. My husband and I traded our 2000 Denali in last month for an '05 Nissan Titan. He used the excuse we needed more POWER.







Can hardly wait to try it out. Have fun with your new TV.


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi thor,

if you buy the half ton, be carful to the Rear axle, because in 2005, it comes standard with a 3.42 instead of the 3.73. (it may be a little short for a 28rs). You still can get the 4.10 as an option but no more the 3.73. that's why i did buy a 2004.

the 3/4 ton has the 3.73 standard.

Hope it can help you.

bye


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Great choice on the Yukon! Be sure to post a picture. Did you get one that compliments the Outback colors?


















Randy


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats and enjoy the new truck









I've tried all the excuses to get a new truck.

DW's reply; I love my truck, it pulls the trailer and it's paid for...............checkmate

Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

And the fever strikes again... this time without any warning too! Congrats!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Randy

Unfortunately the colour does not blend with the Outback. I regular "flip" my Tv and have always stuck to white, black, silver, pewter.

This time I went daring - Wine Red









I will post pic soon

Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats!!









Nothing chases away the Christmas Bills Blues like a new TV payment!!!!









I really like the Denali "look". If I were ever to look into the large SUV's I probably would start there myself.









How long before you can get a test pull?

Jason

PS. Does it bother anyone else that we men are saying things like: mswalt "...you'll enjoy the extra length" or 1stTimeAround "...how long before you can get a test pull"









Just wondering!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice Thor!

Hey glad to see you're supporting the local economy. Enjoy the new TV. Hey, as for the test pull maybe try to get the TT out from under all that snow for starters.









Wayne


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Like Wayne was saying - I might be good to try now through all of the snow









Actually our 1st trip is planned for Easter - Hershey PA. I guess this is a 10-12 hour trip for me. It will be a good work out for the truck







.

Wayne - Are you able to make the Rally in May? I think we are going o make a long weekend out of it.









Thor


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Congratulations Thor









Actually, IMHO even though the color is not "on" the Outback, I think it it would go nicely with the blue stripey things. It does have a deep Navy type blue on it doesn't it? I haven't seen mine in so long I have almost forgotten what it really looks like! Yikes, I think it's about time for a weekend camp out in the side yard!


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Done Thor,

Nothing makes a big SUV happier than having a great looking Outback hitched onto the back of it!!









Have fun,

Greg


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

***Post Hi-Jack alert***

Thor,

Unfortunately, we are officially out!







My wife will be in New York City for a trade show that weekend.

I'm just not a brave enough soul to attempt that kind of trip with my two little ones .... alone.

We have booked some camping for the summer and can't wait. Presq'uile and Balsam Lake provincial parks.









I am still interested in another rally in the Thousand Islands area so will have to start planning one.









Wayne

***We now return to the regularly scheduled Post***


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wayne,

We've got 12 year old twins who I'm sure would be more than happy to help you out with your little ones









Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks guys

Wayne - 1000 Island Rally - I am in. How about the 1st 2 weeks in July? Maybe need to start a Rally thread??

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Mike, sounds tempting but still would be a loooong drive. Thanks anyway.

Thor, I'll have to check the calendar but I'll get a thread going to see what dates would be best for the Ontario/NY folks and anyone else willing to make the trek.

Wayne


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

1000 Islands sounds great. We would have to make it a long weekend too, but we loved it last year.

Tim


----------

